# new LCP



## Mathias (Mar 28, 2008)

Picked up an LCP this week. Have been wanting a 'pocket' sized handgun for awhile. Could never warm up to the Kel-tec, although 2 friends have them. The fit & finish of the LCP is very nice. Put 1 box of 50 thru it so far, no suprises, functioned flawlessly. Wish the front sight had some color to it, will think of a way to rectify that issue. Glad I purchased it :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Pics and range report soon please!


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrats on your new LCP!!! Mind if I ask what you paid?

Put a small dab of white "model" paint on the front sight. But then, the LCP is a point and shoot up close and personal weapon, not a range or plinking gun. No real need for better sights IMO....


----------



## Mathias (Mar 28, 2008)

$265. I just like something for fast front sight acquisition.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Mathias said:


> $265. I just like something for fast front sight acquisition.


Good price!!!


----------



## Emmett (Jan 3, 2008)

Where did you buy it at. I am unable to find one around the Austin, TX. area.
Thanks,
Emmett


----------



## P89Jeeper (Apr 1, 2008)

I know it's not in the Austin area, but if you are wanting to travel a little north this is a thread on glocktalk I ran across. I haven't delt with the guy yet, but I am also wanting the LCP and thinking about going through him.

http://glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=849299


----------

